
Truck owners are blocking Tesla Superchargers in 'ICE-ing' protests - ohiovr
https://www.businessinsider.com/truck-owners-are-blocking-tesla-superchargers-in-ice-ing-protests-2018-12
======
martythemaniak
"protest" is an interesting way to describe harassment, threats and blocking
people's movements.

Would it be called that if I did this to someone as a pedestrian?

~~~
soared
I disagree with the truck drivers, but you could misconstrue sit-ins with the
same logic.

~~~
martythemaniak
Yes, we can misconstrue a lot of things with glibness and context-free logic.

For example, these truck drivers are like WWII resistance fighters, bravely
standing up to the invaders using only what they have on hand, forced to flee
only when the authorities shows up.

------
daleco
Ironic considering that the Teslas are made in America. I don't understand the
point of their "protest" (beside low cognitive functions). It's time to start
towing.

------
Traster
This article seems a bit light. I'd really like an explanation of why this is
happening. Even if it just 'people don't like the posh city folk with their
fancy cars and advocados'. In some places it sounds like good parking spots
are reserved for e-vehicles, in which case that sounds less like a protest and
more like.... well... people parking. In other places there's clearly
something more going on.

~~~
cprayingmantis
Antecdotal but I’ve heard people in the Bristol TN/VA region refer to electric
cars as a threat to their daily life and values. They refer to Obama era
policies around clean energy and cite it as an example of corporate welfare
I’ve even heard people refer to Tesla’s as cheap made foreign cars. I’m really
not sure where they get these ideas from. Also the one in Bristol isn’t really
a prime parking spot so that’s not a good argument.

~~~
vitaflo
>I’ve heard people in the Bristol TN/VA region refer to electric cars as a
threat to their daily life and values.

Seems a little crazy when these are American made vehicles and they use
electricity to run, most of which in that area comes from coal. If anything
they should be huge supporters of Tesla.

~~~
cprayingmantis
That's my thoughts as well. That area has always been a little slow to adopt
new tech and more than a little suspicious of it.

------
technofiend
This is absurd and so easily countered! Elon needs a few billboards with the
usual iconography (US flag, bald eagles, etc) and some choice slogans: "Teslas
run on American Electricity", "Teslas built 100% in America", yadda yadda
yadda.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
I wonder how these signs will be perceived outside the US. Unless you plan to
use them in the US exclusively?

This reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanta#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanta#History)

~~~
technofiend
Yes I meant in the places where people are blocking access to rechargers. I
don't think that's happening anywhere but America so the billboards aren't
needed anywhere else.

------
ndnxhs
Its really disappointing how telsla is pushing a proprietary charging plug
when open charging standards exist and are supported by Tesla cars. They
should be forced to use standerdized chargers like how phones are required to
charge with USB in the EU.

~~~
erikpukinskis
I don’t believe there were any standard chargers that supported the voltage of
the Supercharger at the time Model S was released.

I think they made the right call sticking with compatibility across their
vehicles.

Now that there are standards that are comparable to Supercharger, Tesla has
designed dual connector charging stations. It’s a good time because the
original charging stations are due for an upgrade. They will eventually go
back and upgrade all of the legacy stations.

All of this seems eminently sensible to me. Do you think they should’ve
released new cars that are incompatible with the ops chargers, or stopped
building new charging stations in order to retrofit the old ones?

Maybe I can appreciate your point better if you say, exactly, what they
should’ve done and when, given the technology of the time?

------
rdiddly
Seems weird that anyone would even feel strongly enough about it to go to the
trouble of blocking the charger.

~~~
wmil
I think there's a certain amount of class envy behind it.

What's really interesting is how confident these truck owners are that annoyed
Tesla owners won't fuck up their vehicles.

~~~
craftyguy
I don't even own a Tesla (I rarely drive anything other than a bicycle) and I
feel a strong urge to want to fuck up their vehicles. I often find drivers of
large trucks like these who try to run me off the road, make right turns right
into me, or do other stupid (and dangerous) shit while I am biking.

------
RickJWagner
I just can't believe anyone would really do this.

I can imagine the truck owners would take a gag photo, but not beyond that.
It's just too stupid.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Have you never met someone who enjoyed fucking with nerds?

------
microtherion
Maybe it's time for EV drivers to strike back. "Rolling Coils", anyone?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-
AS13fl30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-AS13fl30)

------
jboles
They must be really miserable people.

The Tesla drivers should make/get a supercharger extension cord, and block the
trucks in.

------
elijahwright
Thermite.

